# Inspiration comes in little thread titles.



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

After seeing joelzy's budget build and busting a subframe on a manhole cover I finally bit it and bought some air. I for the first time in a long time enjoy driving my car again. Build this system over my FK Silverline X+ for around $1100. 
-ECS Airlift 4way manual management kit
- Universal Air Aero Fronts
- Universal Air rears with chopped brackets
I'll take more pictures of the setup once I get a chance, and will clean up where the switches are later on. Front needs a notch on both sides, but is alread notched on the passenger from a daily "22.5 on coils. here she is.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Inspiration comes in little thread titles. (Deceitful)*

bout [email protected] time!!!!


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

agreed, seeing alot more manual valve setups lately. good stuff


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

very nice looking ride! 
any recommendations for someone that is building up a kit?


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: (derryo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derryo* »_very nice looking ride! 
any recommendations for someone that is building up a kit?

Yeah, if you are trying to keep it on a budget then wait it out and keep searching the classifieds and going back and forth with all the airride distributors. I chose manual valves because they are reliable and pretty basic to install. 
The ECS airlift kit that is out right now is by far the best bang for your buck. although I didn't have the money for the front struts and rear bags I am seriously considering it.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: (Deceitful)*

i love the set up. seeing more and more of the manual valves i like them. but would love to have air . ohh bump for 36 crazyfists. good band. pics of managment please


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

well that was quick! looks dope dooder. great work, very clean


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

dope mcgee


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

These set ups look sso clean and awesome but then I remember to raise the whole car you gotta hold 4 switches.. Unless I'm not understand how this set up works and you can make it where one switch does all up and down and one does fronts one does rear ect..
But Dude.... great looking car







love the wheels.
would you mind sharing your wheels size and offsets along with your tire sizes?


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: (GnarPassatWagon)*

Yeah, you have to hold all 4 switches, but it takes all of 5 seconds to get to ride height. plus I like the feeling of the switch, I can feel what's going on and it's a super simple system to troubleshoot and install. 

wheels are
HRE 540's
17x9 et.22 205/45/17 
17x11 et.33 225/45/17
I plan to tear the rears down and build them to 10's with 10mm less adapter and mill some off the back wheels to bring them in a little.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (Deceitful)*

I'm sure it wouldn't be hard to get used too. but thats cool though great looking car and awesome set up.
Been trying to figure what tires to get on a set of wheels I'm ordering so thanks for th einfo.
again clean looking car dude. Real clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: (GnarPassatWagon)*

Thank you sir. It's been a long 5 years.


----------



## handKrafted2549 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (Deceitful)*

i like what you did with those switches http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

I've been looking for pics of the ECS airlift kit installed.
where did you run the air lines upto the switches ? inside the car and through the centre console?


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (unitzero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unitzero* »_I've been looking for pics of the ECS airlift kit installed.
where did you run the air lines upto the switches ? inside the car and through the centre console? 

management pics! management pics!


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: (derryo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unitzero* »_I've been looking for pics of the ECS airlift kit installed.
where did you run the air lines upto the switches ? inside the car and through the centre console? 

Actually I ran a single line from the tank under the car, up through the passenger side of the firewall under the glovebox and then to under the center console where it spits off into a "Y" and then into two more "Y"s to supply the 4 switches . Then from the back of the switches they run back through the firewall and to the appropriate bag. so 5 lines total running through a hole beneath the glovebox. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
There is alot of line behind that console










_Quote, originally posted by *derryo* »_
management pics! management pics!









Soon ! Soon!


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (Deceitful)*

DOPE! 
glad what Drew and myself did helped someone else
car looks awesome

_Quote, originally posted by *Deceitful* »_There is alot of line behind that console 

i know the feeling hahaha

on the single line you ran from the tank did you go 3/8s?


_Modified by joelzy at 9:13 AM 3-25-2010_


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (Deceitful)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deceitful* »_
Actually I ran a single line from the tank under the car, up through the passenger side of the firewall under the glovebox and then to under the center console where it spits off into a "Y" and then into two more "Y"s to supply the 4 switches . Then from the back of the switches they run back through the firewall and to the appropriate bag. so 5 lines total running through a hole beneath the glovebox. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
There is alot of line behind that console








Soon ! Soon!









sounds sensible. can't wait to get mine


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Nice lookin car man


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (dOWa242)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

needs lower








glad to see u finally did it!


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

This looks great. Did you make that panel for the gauges?


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (nap83)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dannybarone)*

bump for some management pics !


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Inspiration comes in little thread titles. (Deceitful)*

Looks good, but it will look much better with a 10 inch rear instead of the 11. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif too much poke right now.


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: Inspiration comes in little thread titles. (iamraymond)*

that looks great dude


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Inspiration comes in little thread titles. (rubAdubDUB01)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

36 Crazyfists http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Looks great and I'm glad you're bringing the rears in a bit.


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

any updates on this ?


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: (unitzero)*

I gotta break out the camera for management pics this weekend. Last weekend I was moving cars around and backed my truck into my fender







Was busy getting a new one painted and put on all last week.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (Deceitful)*

Ride looks sick Bro!!! I am glad to see that you are enjoying the manual management. I love the hell out of the paddle valves...


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

I like it, hot stance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

nice looking car flows nicely also good pics! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (Jetta11J)*

Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Inspiration comes in little thread titles. (Deceitful)*

Couple More as promised. Interior is about to undergo some changes. oredering the smaller rear barrels for the wheels tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 











































_Modified by Deceitful at 9:28 AM 4-10-2010_


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Inspiration comes in little thread titles. (Deceitful)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
can't wait to see the rears brought in


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Inspiration comes in little thread titles. (v2.)*

so clean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Inspiration comes in little thread titles. (unitzero)*

WOW! Now those are the pics we were waiting for.... HAWT!


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Inspiration comes in little thread titles. (Zorba2.0)*

Thanks guys!
I guess I havn't yet, but it is well overdue is a thank you list of all the helpers and supporters to make alot of this happen. So this is a thank you to : 
12vTim 
iScrape 
Craz1000
Joelzy
JesseAirLiftCompany
[email protected]
16vHor
ShadoBoxing
ECS Tuning
... And the countless other people that have answered questions and pushed me this far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

not low enough







too much poke, and black car.. .
blah.... j/k
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
setup in the back is super clean!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_not low enough







too much poke, and black car.. .
blah.... j/k
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
setup in the back is super clean!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Find me somone to notch the front on both sides, I'm fixing the poke and I know, I hate this black POS. 
And a thanks to you for answering all my questions back in like... August. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

haha, there was a local in cocoa beach doing notches for like $150...


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

I'll just keep dropping photos in here.


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: (Deceitful)*


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Deceitful)*

Please dont change the rears....they look awesome!


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


----------



## G-Magoo (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: Inspiration comes in little thread titles. (Deceitful)*

Looks good man, leave the rears as is. Sitting on tire is where its at.


----------

